# 'Delete Post' problem



## 661-Pete (26 Oct 2010)

I don't seem to be able to delete my posts. Not even within the first minute after posting. I get the following message:

[#10397] mod_no_delete_post 

Any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

Pete, try using the 'remove post' button instead of 'delete post' button.


----------



## 661-Pete (26 Oct 2010)

Yes, that seemed to work. So what is the Delete button for?
[edit] Ah I see. Delete it entirely so even the Mods can't track it. No wonder I got confused. ???


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2010)

661-Pete said:


> Yes, that seemed to work. So what is the Delete button for?
> [edit] Ah I see. Delete it entirely so even the Mods can't track it. No wonder I got confused. ???



Yep, only mods/admin can do a full delete Pete.


----------



## Shaun (26 Oct 2010)

It's a bug.

Non-admin members shouldn't even see the full-delete button.

I believe it will be fixed in the up-coming 3.1.3 update from IPS.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Norm (28 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> It's a bug.


Repeat after me, Shaun:

It's not a bug, it's a feature...It's not a bug, it's a feature...It's not a bug, it's a feature...

It'll make it so much easier.


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2010)

Norm said:


> Repeat after me, Shaun:
> 
> It's not a bug, it's a feature...It's not a bug, it's a feature...It's not a bug, it's a feature...
> 
> It'll make it so much easier.


----------

